# Your Posts not performing correct search



## Pit (Aug 13, 2006)

When I select "Your Posts" from the Quick Links list, I get my posts. However, I get alot of other people's posts too. 

After the search returns, the header states....

"Search: Posts Made By: pittle or kpitch or Robert Spitler or pitt or rvpitt or jupiter jil or Pit or pita890 or m_pitt or Pittipat or pitt100"

[_I don't believe this is an issue caused by moving to the new server, so I've split this out into its own thread. -- mg_]


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 13, 2006)

Pit said:
			
		

> When I select "Your Posts" from the Quick Links list, I get my posts. However, I get alot of other people's posts too.
> 
> After the search returns, the header states....
> 
> "Search: Posts Made By: pittle or kpitch or Robert Spitler or pitt or rvpitt or jupiter jil or Pit or pita890 or m_pitt or Pittipat or pitt100"



This is obviously because your username is a substring contained in those longer usernames.  I'll see if there is anything that can be done about that.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 13, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> This is obviously because your username is a substring contained in those longer usernames.  I'll see if there is anything that can be done about that.



At first blush I can't find a way to return only your posts in the form you are used to, i.e. a list of threads.   I HAVE found a way to return only your posts as a list of individual posts.

So for the time being, I've done the following:

1) Changed the name of the pre-existing option in the Quick Links menu to "Your Threads".  This will return threads, but if your username happens to be contained in somebody else's longer username, it will return their threads too.

2) Added a new "Your Posts" option in the Quick Links menu that will return your posts only, but as a list of individual posts, rather than threads.

If I can find a way to only return your threads, but as a list of threads, I'll revise things again.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 14, 2006)

With some help from the vBulletin support forum, I've found how to modify the code to search only for the logged-in user's posts.

Now _Your Threads_ returns only threads in which you personally have a post, even when your username is a subset of other users' names.

I've left the _Your Posts_ option for those who may want only to find their individual posts, not links to the whole thread.  *Feedback requested: is this of use to anybody?*


----------



## Pit (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks. It's working great!


----------



## The Conch Man (Aug 15, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> *Feedback requested: is this of use to anybody?*


 
Doug ~~ I like this option ~~ Hope you keep it on ~~


----------

